# récupération fichier sur mac classic



## hubluma (27 Novembre 2010)

j'ai un classic qui contient beaucoup d'archives perso. Je souhaiterai les récupérer, pour pouvoir les utiliser, je suis aujoud'hui équipé PC (sans lecteur de disquette) et bien ennuyé
Hub


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2010)

Ben à part trouver quelqu'un près de chez toi équipé pour transférer des disquettes Mac sur un CD PC, je ne vois pas.


----------



## iMacounet (27 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben à part trouver quelqu'un près de chez toi équipé pour transférer des disquettes Mac sur un CD PC, je ne vois pas.


ben ouais, un lecteur de disquettes externe usb pour le PC, et un eventuellement pour le Classic


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> ben ouais, un lecteur de disquettes externe usb pour le PC, et un eventuellement pour le Classic



Ben oui, mais non, si le classic est toujours avec son système 6 d'origine, tu lui fais lire comment, les disquettes "Mac" au PC ? Ce n'est que depuis le 7, de mémoire, que le Mac peut écrire des disquettes au format DOS, c'est quand même plus simple de graver un CD PC depuis un Mac doté d'un lecteur de disquettes !


----------



## lpl (27 Novembre 2010)

Il n'y avait pas un tableau de bord permettant d'écrire sur des disquettes PC avant que la fonction soit intégrée dans le système ???
C'est un vague souvenir.

lpl

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h33 ----------

Voir ce lien

http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/transfert-mac-vers-pc-60623.html


----------



## magicPDF (29 Novembre 2010)

Ne pas oublier non plus *JVA*: http://www.tempel.org/joliet/fr/


----------



## Invité (30 Novembre 2010)

lpl a dit:


> Il n'y avait pas un tableau de bord permettant d'écrire sur des disquettes PC avant que la fonction soit intégrée dans le système ???
> C'est un vague souvenir.
> 
> lpl
> ...



Ah oui, je me souvenais bien de "échange PC/Macintosh" en revanche, j'avais oublié "Apple File Exchange" dont j'ignorais l'utilité à l'époque. 
Personne n'avait d'ordi à part moi. 
Alors un PC !


----------



## lpl (1 Décembre 2010)

J'étais sur macintosh Plus (toujours fonctionnel) ... le bon temps ... au début j'avais juste le lecteur de DK interne je te dis pas les insertions de DKs.

Quand j'ai reçu mon "énorme disque dur FORMAC de 40 Mo" je te dis pas le rêve.

lpl


----------



## mtcubix (1 Décembre 2010)

hubluma a dit:


> j'ai un classic qui contient beaucoup d'archives perso. Je souhaiterai les récupérer, pour pouvoir les utiliser, je suis aujoud'hui équipé PC (sans lecteur de disquette) et bien ennuyé
> Hub




Allons les gars, le monsieur parle de *classic   *et le terme  classic a été introduit avec avec OSX 10.0 pour désigner les systèmes anciens bien sûr mais spécialement mac OS 9.0 et suivants.

Si la machine fonctionne toujours, la solution passera par la prise réseau.

on déclare le PC comme serveur ( bien noter les adresses IP )
dans les réglages TCP/IP du mac, on indique dans la case routeur l'adresse du pc.
on partage tous le contenu du mac.
on va sur pc et on fait monter le mac par le protocole smb. (samba)

si toussa ne fonctionne pas, reste la solution mail.

archivage des dossiers qu'on souhaite récupérer dans de petit paquets (les gros paquets ne passent pas chez certains FAI )

puis envois des archives (.zip ou autres ) vers la destination souhaitée. je pense que c'est la solution la plus simple.


----------



## Invité (1 Décembre 2010)

mtcubix a dit:


> Allons les gars, le monsieur parle de *classic   *et le terme  classic a été introduit avec avec OSX 10.0 pour désigner les systèmes anciens bien sûr mais spécialement mac OS 9.0 et suivants.
> 
> Si la machine fonctionne toujours, la solution passera par la prise réseau.
> 
> ...



Euh, oui, c'est bien toussa , mais le Classic (qui est un modèle d'ordinateur, en passant) ne dispose pas d'interface Ethernet.
Ca rend ta solution un peu moins aisée
Il n'a pas non plus de PCI


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Euh, oui, c'est bien toussa , mais le Classic (qui est un modèle d'ordinateur, en passant) ne dispose pas d'interface Ethernet.
> Ca rend ta solution un peu moins aisée
> Il n'a pas non plus de PCI



+1, ici, il est question d'un Macintosh "Classic", ce modèle :




Et l'absence de port ethernet rend la communication autrement que par disquette quasiment impossible (il existait bien un adaptateur "LocalTalk -> ethernet (10 base2; coaxial), mais en trouver un aujourd'hui relève de la mission impossible, et de toute façon, les 300Kb/s du Localtalk (soit à peu près 35 Ko/s) font que ça va aussi vite sur disquettes).


----------



## mtcubix (1 Décembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Euh, oui, c'est bien toussa , mais le Classic (qui est un modèle d'ordinateur, en passant) ne dispose pas d'interface Ethernet.
> Ca rend ta solution un peu moins aisée
> Il n'a pas non plus de PCI



OK alors, dans ce cas, il reste le port SCSI, je pense qu'on peut encore trouver des câbles un peu partout, (grenier et braderies  ) et la suite ne devrait pas poser trop de problèmes
je pense qu'il est plus facile de trouver des disques SCSI ET je dois avoir quelque part un cable USB ==> SCSI .


----------



## Invité (1 Décembre 2010)

mtcubix a dit:


> OK alors, dans ce cas, il reste le port SCSI, je pense qu'on peut encore trouver des câbles un peu partout, (grenier et braderies  ) et la suite ne devrait pas poser trop de problèmes
> je pense qu'il est plus facile de trouver des disques SCSI ET je dois avoir quelque part un cable USB ==> SCSI .



Pfffiou, t'as ça toi, SCST DB-25/Usb


----------



## mtcubix (1 Décembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Pfffiou, t'as ça toi, SCST DB-25/Usb



hehe  et plein d'autres vielleries dans le grenier,  .....


----------



## Invité (2 Décembre 2010)

Tu devrais essayer de le retrouver et poster une photo


----------

